# TT switchblades



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

Any used these? bought one to have a look-see and had a throw today, \ it was cold and raining and it was the only lure to catch a bream in a 1.5 hrs session - tried a variety of bibbed minnows in range of colours none even got a touch and had 2 hits + this fella on the TT blade red nightmare colour. Reckon the impoundment bass guys will have a field day jigging with these on schooling fish as well as bream ...they can be retieved fast/vertical or suprisingly slow with a lot of action depending on the placement of the snap. apparently theyre coming out in bigger sizes (currently 1/8 oz) so watch out snapper and pelagics? oh and you can ping them a country MILE compared to regular bream HBs its like throwing a metal slice.


----------



## Imaddictedtofishing (Nov 28, 2007)

cool, how much are they?


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

check here

http://www.campbellsprotackle.com/store ... sp?ID=4443


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Yep..got a couple in the box and work out to be a cheaper alternative to the ecogear vx40's. I found them to work really well on our local gravel beds for bream and if the fish are holding deep they are certainly one lure in the tackle box that will get down to them other then plastics. And your right about the bigger ones coming out..be interesting to see how the snapper take to them. :lol: . Oh one thing though..watch the snags and be careful where ya hoik em :shock:


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

i'm more interested in these babies...

http://www.river2sea.com.au/categories.asp?cID=477

perfect for dragging behind an AI i reckon


----------



## diabolical (Mar 30, 2008)

What is the sink rate like on the TT's?


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Heres a pdf file link to an article written on there uses in different terrain.

http://www.ttlures.com.au/uploads/files ... hblade.pdf


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

and these are another one the bream boys are raving about ...The Evergreen little max !!

http://www.fishhead.com.au/catalog/inde ... rers_id=94

and like i need more lures :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Slim (Mar 4, 2008)

Been using the VX40s for a while now they are briiliant. the local bloke here is making a rip-off he calls shake and bake. they arent quite as good, but they are almost half the price


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

I bought one last Sat and caught a flattie about 30 secs after it hit the water. I have used the VX40s since Xmas but lost both to snags recently. I paid $14 at Annaconda for the TT. From memories the ecogears were around the $20 mark. The TTs are every bit as good. I trolled at the max speed I cud push the yak and they didnt pop sideways at all. Just kept on humming. And what about how far they cast?


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

I have the whole colour range of these lures, I love them. I bought some at MO Tackle on the way down to Nambucca in May. I caught some good bream with them while I was there. They are cheap compared to other brands so if you lose one you can get more and still be ahead of the dearer ones.

Cheapest I have found so far is 11.99 at lureworld.com.au

Bargain ;-)

Cheers


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

See the latest MO catalogue hasa huge version - around 14 and 17cm I think. Want something in between for the reds


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Reckon they'd go any good on natives such as yellowbelly etc? Might give them a whirl once it warms up down here..


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Been using the tt's a bit lately. I've caught nothing brillant on them but they do work and are every bit as good if not better than the vx35's and 40's. I smeer them with squidgy sauce too.

Cheers Dave


----------

